# New R32



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Does anyone on here have any experiences or opinions on the new r32, i know its not meant to be as good a drive as the GTI but i quite like the idea of 4wd and the V6

Any thoughts


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Why is it not meant to be as good as the GTi?

Heavy V6 at the front?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I guess so just what i've read in car mags, I have no experience of either, and just wondered, i think the time is nearing for the TT to go


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I have driven both, the GTI is definately more fun and chuckable but the R32 sounds great but has a smaller boot.

My preference would be a year old GTI with DSG that someone else has loaded (there are plenty around). I looked at one that cost Â£27k new and was on sale for Â£20k 12 months later with 8k on the clock. Besides that the R32 is not that much faster due to the extra engine and drivetrain weight.

If you want more power chip it for Â£500 to 250BHP, in most situations the R32 wouldn't stand a chance.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

R32 looks nice in dark blue (there's one outside now). the argument is the same as it is for TTv6 and turbo. Less compelling since the 2.0T engine is so much smoother and nicer to drive than the coarse old 1.8T unit.

To run myself, I'd too would go for a DSG GTI with a remap. I think they drive brilliantly for what they are (a staid family hatchback).

However, there is always something nice about a 6 cylinder engine.

R32 will lose more than a Gti.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

IMO R32 just looks wrong. Too much bling.

Saw one with black alloys at the Ring in June that looked much nicer, but I've yet to see one on UK roads that I would prefer to a GTI.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Don't forget the GTi is only FWD. Remapping and chipping is fine, but being able to get the power down is the tester.

The 4WD R32 will feel safe. The GTi will feel fun.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

test driving the GTI on both man and DSG tomorrow


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I just ended up driving the DSG GTI did'nt seem a lot of point in the manual after ths, It felt really good solid nicely put together car, To drive it felt taught and sharp and did'nt lose much traction when booting it off a roundabout ,I terms of straightline speed it was a bit behind my Remapped 225, but did't feel like it was giving away 70 bhp

Its funny but i did'nt want to like it, i don't really want to sell the TT, and walked away pleasantly surprised


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> I terms of straightline speed it was a bit behind my Remapped 225, but did't feel like it was giving away 70 bhp


They are easy to get up to around 260bhp as well.


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Its funny but i did'nt want to like it, i don't really want to sell the TT, and walked away pleasantly surprised


Go on, you know that you want one


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

bilbos said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Its funny but i did'nt want to like it, i don't really want to sell the TT, and walked away pleasantly surprised
> ...


Go on then tell me how different you find it to your TT


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

pls NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

garyc said:


> R32 looks nice in dark blue (there's one outside now). the argument is the same as it is for TTv6 and turbo. Less compelling since the 2.0T engine is so much smoother and nicer to drive than the coarse old 1.8T unit.
> 
> To run myself, I'd too would go for a DSG GTI with a remap. I think they drive brilliantly for what they are (a staid family hatchback).
> 
> ...


Have to agree, looks nice in blue. I spotted this one while down the woods:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

KenTT said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > R32 looks nice in dark blue (there's one outside now). the argument is the same as it is for TTv6 and turbo. Less compelling since the 2.0T engine is so much smoother and nicer to drive than the coarse old 1.8T unit.
> ...


If you go doen to the woods today you better go in disguise :lol: :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

The one I saw was darker blue - more classy imo. Sure it had black grill too..


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

garyc said:


> The one I saw was darker blue - more classy imo. Sure it had black grill too..


Yes I'm not to sure about the silver grill either. Did like the shade of blue though 8) .


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> bilbos said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


Well, they are going to be completely different anyway, due to the fact that the TT was a roadster.

But in terms of performance, where I suppose is the direction that you are coming from, I don't think there is much in it. The GTi IMO, suffers from much less turbo lag than with the 1.8T unit and it also "feels" quicker. This may in part be due to the DSG, especially in Sport mode. 
A lot of people are saying that VW have underated the 2.0T engine and it is actually putting out 15-20 BHP more than stated. So in essence, you have two cars that perform equally aswell, but one is in a posher dress than the other  
The GTi can, as with the TT, be chipped upto the 250-260 BHP range to give you that bit extra. The only downside with the GTi is the lack of 4WD, which means that you frequently get wheel spin if you boot it. But that is not always a bad thing


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Deposit down now Its a Diamond black DSG with leather, winter, 6 cd, and a few other bits due in the next 10 days


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Not going for the 18" Monza II wheels?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

jbell said:


> Not going for the 18" Monza II wheels?


Yes it was in the other bits section


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

Very nice [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> Deposit down now Its a Diamond black DSG with leather, winter, 6 cd, and a few other bits due in the next 10 days


Awesome choice! I`m sure it`ll be fantastic!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> Deposit down now Its a Diamond black DSG with leather, winter, 6 cd, and a few other bits due in the next 10 days


Nice. 5 door?

and did you get a deal?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

garyc said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Deposit down now Its a Diamond black DSG with leather, winter, 6 cd, and a few other bits due in the next 10 days
> ...


3 door, the deal was'nt to bad they gave me the best price vs BMW and Audi for my TT by Â£500 and got Â£1k off the Golf, They bought it from an VW dealer auction (6 months old) as the 3 other GT's that were in stock did'nt have the bits i wanted,

Having spent the last week with my head in the Autotrader i think i got an okay deal, if i had been prepared to travel further up north it could of been better

It also has the Monza II 18's wheels


----------

